# Variations Timeline



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

This is kinda random, but DH and I were talking about the GSD in general the other night (what else would we be doing??) and he asked the question:

"When the GSD was first bred, was it the standard blk/tan and when did the other variaties such as bicolor, sable, etc come about, or were they there from the get go?"

Anyone have any insight on this? Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The very first GSD in the stud book was a sable, Hektor Linksrhein also known as Horand Grafrath. Actually the first 4 GSD in the stud book were sable. These colors have been around since the beginning.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, all the colors have been around since the beginning. Though what people tend to consider the "standard black and tan" today didn't start to become popular until the 1950s. They were around before that, but no where near as common as they've become since.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why do we not see many bi-colors? I think they are stunning, and very seldom see one. Do certain lines have them more? I know it comes from what the parent carries, but you'd think there would be more. When I thought Onyx's lineage came from Kirschental, I looked at Karl Fullers kennel history http://www.kirschenbach.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=26 and lo and behold found one bi-color, Xanta. Then I found out Onyx isn't from this line at all Her breeder was playing games on pdb...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

AND - the original Rin Tin Tin was a very very dark sable!!! The 50's TV dog was a very washed out black and silver!

I have had 2 bi colors - one was out of a black Pike Schafbachmuhle daughter and a sable Yoshey Dollenwiese son - the other from Basha and Joanne Flemings Enno Fuchsstein, a Tom son...both sables! 

Lee


----------

